# Puritan Evangelizing



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm having a hard time finding an answer to this: how did the common layman Puritan evangelize? I understand there was a huge focus on preaching to convert sinners. If Puritans lived in the 21st century, would they open air preach, would common people hit the streets and hand out tracts and strike up conversations? Or would the spreading of the Gospel primarily be in the church by the elders? Thanks!


----------



## Josh Williamson (Apr 10, 2017)

This book by Beeke may help answer your questions: http://www.heritagebooks.org/products/puritan-evangelism-a-biblical-approach-ebook-beeke.html


----------



## earl40 (Apr 11, 2017)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I'm having a hard time finding an answer to this: how did the common layman Puritan evangelize? I understand there was a huge focus on preaching to convert sinners. If Puritans lived in the 21st century, would they open air preach, would common people hit the streets and hand out tracts and strike up conversations? Or would the spreading of the Gospel primarily be in the church by the elders? Thanks!



Here is a short thread that in my opinion was fantastic to the question at hand.

https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...-on-lay-evangelism-in-reformed-history.11070/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

